# Another round of evangelical insanity in muslim missions - Muhammad is a prophet



## Pergamum (Apr 9, 2015)

Let me alert you to yet another round of evangelical nonsense when it comes to missions to Mulims:

http://www.ijfm.org/PDFs_IJFM/31_4_PDFs/IJFM_31_4-Talman.pdf



> Muhammad as a religious leader
> through whom God has worked, and
> that is tantamount to holding that
> he is in some sense a prophet. Such a
> ...



And the conclusion:



> Is Muhammad also among the
> prophets? This paper has provided
> theological, missiological, and historical
> sanction for expanding constricted
> ...


Instead of "less indignation" - this article ought to incite greater indignation about what the poor missiologies being exported by the Western Church.

Examine your supported missions well and de-fund those that promote this awful stuff!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuller PhD? Why am I not surprised?

Murderous, proto-jihadist, pediphile = prophet? Hmmmm.

Reminds me of my OT prof in seminary who tried to argue that as "people of the book," Jews do not need to become Christians to be saved. I asked him if that would have saved the Apostle Paul a lot of blood, sweat, and tears if he had realized that his countrymen after the flesh were already saved.

I'm beginning to think that there must be something "funny" in the water in Pasadena.

Insider movements are just "so cool" these days. Yech!


----------

